
Islamic terrorism as a phenomenon - Artoemius
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_terrorism
======
huuu
This got probably posted after the event in Nice. But keep in mind there is
still no evidence this was an Islamic attack.

~~~
homingbrain
> The driver has been identified locally as a 31-year-old man of Franco-
> Tunisian origin ([http://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-
> europe-36799172](http://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-europe-36799172))

There's not much evidence yet, but also not much doubt.

~~~
huuu
I'm sorry but what does Franco-Tunisian has to do with being pro IS?

He might be, but you are confusing assumptions for facts.

~~~
homingbrain
I'm not sure how to describe this in rigorous Bayesian terms, but things
usually happen in patterns. When we make inferences, we cannot ignore the
context.

Based on the recent history of violence in France, is it more likely that a
mass killing committed by a Franco-Tunisian (who are mostly Muslims) on a
clearly suicide mission is related or is not related to islamic terrorism?
Better yet (since money does have a tendency to clear the mind), what would
you bet $100 on?

I'm not saying that we don't need facts. We still have to confirm everything,
and strange unlikely things do happen. But at the same time, we cannot act as
if we are completely ignorant until we get substantial evidence.

